
Show HN: CoinVision – Live price and volume data for crypto currencies - daremon
https://coinvision.io
======
daremon
Some more info:

It took me and my co-founder ~3 months of hard full-time work to build this
first version.

We pull data straight from the exchanges (>30 at this time) and one of the
most time consuming tasks is taking care of outlier prices, overpriced sales
of small coin amounts, erroneous trades and the general instability of the 30+
APIs we consume.

We’re not 100% sure what our direction should be - suggestions welcome. We do
intend to integrate with more exchanges, add more and more user features (ie a
better portfolio that pulls data from exchanges, push notifications etc) and
redo the whole UI.

Some links:

Main page: [https://coinvision.io/](https://coinvision.io/)

BTC page:
[https://coinvision.io/coin/BTC/Bitcoin](https://coinvision.io/coin/BTC/Bitcoin)

Compare page: [https://coinvision.io/compare](https://coinvision.io/compare)

